# Vasyl Lomachenko's Real Height?



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

He always just seemed shorter than 5'7 to me.
Here with Cotto and JCC who are both 5'7, 5'7 1/2 he looks quite a bit smaller, even if we think about difference in angle and level of ground etc he still looks alot shorter, what do you think? I would of thought the olympic measurements would have been correct?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Probably shorter than listed, they all are


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

He's obviously standing on something lower down in the Cotto picture, if that was on the same level then Loma would be 4'9. In the picture of Lomachenko with JMM he looks the same height or even a bit taller, so I'd say his listed height of 169/170cm is pretty accurate.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

i'd say 5'7 is about right, im a big guy but when i met him he didnt seem miniature to me, maybe 5'6. Usyk however is a monster, just a big unit


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

he looks about 5'3" 5'4" tops

he's a tiny little fella


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Look at JCC his head size.
One big anvil.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> He's obviously standing on something lower down in the Cotto picture,* if that was on the same level then Loma would be 4'9*. In the picture of Lomachenko with JMM he looks the same height or even a bit taller, so I'd say his listed height of 169/170cm is pretty accurate.


loooool


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

He's actually 6'7, but because he's so humble he will never appear bigger than people having their photo taken with him. I know this because Dealt With told me,


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> He's actually 6'7, but because he's so humble he will never appear bigger than people having their photo taken with him. I know this because Dealt With told me,


That is really hilarious, good one.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> That is really hilarious, good one.


Thanks mate :good

Just trying to emaulate the retardedness of your Loma posts. Glad you liked it.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Thanks mate :good
> 
> Just trying to emaulate the retardedness of your Loma posts. Glad you liked it.


I've noticed a strong negative correlation between people who have a problem with me talking about Lomachenko and their general IQ/boxing knowledge. It's quite interesting.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> I've noticed a strong negative correlation between people who have a problem with me talking about Lomachenko and their general IQ/boxing knowledge. It's quite interesting.


Of course you have.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Of course you have.


No, seriously. Just look at guys like abraham, browsing etc.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't know about their height, as we can't see the ground and their shoes. However, JCC's got a massive head compared to Lomachenko. Cotto too, but to a lesser degree.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

JamieC said:


> i'd say 5'7 is about right, im a big guy but when i met him he didnt seem miniature to me, maybe 5'6. Usyk however is a monster, just a big unit


Usyk is absolutely huge, walked straight through me when he bumped into me :lol:


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

He's a short 5'7", Chavez and Cotto tall 5'7".


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Vasyl "midget head" Lomachenko


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

LittleRed said:


> He's a short 5'7", Chavez and Cotto tall 5'7".


And that's the bottom line. Some people really don't know how that works.

For example......... Wladimir Klitschko is a 'tall 6'6'.... He really is 6'6 maybe even 6'5 1/2 but he always look taller.. but he have been measured and he's around 6'5 1/2 6'6.

Andre Ward is a 'short 6 feet'.. he really is 6 feet but standing next to guys only 1-2 inches taller.. he looks much shorter.

Adonis Stevenson is a 'short 5'10/5'11... Stevenson at times look much shorter than 5'10.. but he's actually 5'10.
etc


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

It's all about posture... Wladimir stands straight like a bean pole... 
Adonis at times hunch.


This is why Adrian Broner looks like a fucking midget but he's not a midget.. I think he's 5'7.

Broner isn't really 'short' but he looks like a dwarf because he's always hunching over which make him look 5'2.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Lomachenko looks much taller in slow-motion.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> He's actually 6'7, but because he's so humble he will never appear bigger than people having their photo taken with him. I know this because Dealt With told me,


Changes with who he's standing by, depends on his level of respect for them. Jose Ramirez was listed at 5'7 like Vasyl, but Vasyl seems taller due to his lack of respect.


----------

